# Recommend me a new series to get hooked on...



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

This summer, my wife and I burned thru & caught up on a few series (via hulu, netflix, and bit torrent). We really enjoyed consuming back-to-back-to-back episodes in marathon form! Our new AppleTV made streaming this content to our TV quite easy.

Recently Watched:
Breaking Bad
Dexter
Weeds

Watched During Their Original Runs:
Sopranos
6 Feet Under
24
Lost
Spartacus
Workaholics
IT Crowd
Party Down

So, what's next? Any recommendations?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

homeland - season 1

i just finished it and enjoyed it...almost right up there with breaking bad imho. available on dvd thru netflix.

getting ready for season 2.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Treme.
Nurse Jackie.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The Shield.
The Wire.
Doctor Who (2005- ).
Homeland.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Agree with :
Nurse Jackie
Homeland
The Wire


I would add:
Boss
Damages
Rescue Me
Dexter




I hear that Sons of Anarchy is good, but haven't seen it.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm, had not heard of Treme or Homeland, will check them out.

Any votes for Sons of Anarchy, Boardwalk Empire? - only heard the names, no clue if these were any good.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

markp99 said:


> Hmm, had not heard of Treme or Homeland, will check them out.
> 
> Any votes for Sons of Anarchy, Boardwalk Empire? - only heard the names, no clue if these were any good.


Yes to both. SOA is ridiculous with some of the plot lines but still a good show. Boardwalk Empire is a typical quality HBO show. Great characters and character development. You really have to pay attention to follow what is going on.

SOA you just need to watch people get killed.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Going back in time some, if you have not watched them I would say The West Wing. It is available free if you have Amazon Prime. I recently re-watched the first season and forgot just how damn good it was.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

:up:


Maui said:


> Going back in time some, if you have not watched them I would say The West Wing. It is available free if you have Amazon Prime. I recently re-watched the first season and forgot just how damn good it was.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Another huge vote for Homeland. One of the best in a while.

For something a little different, my wife and I are catching up on The Good Wife, which is also pretty good. 

Big, big fan of The Shield as well. One of the best all-time IMO.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Spartacus - Blood and Boobs and Guts


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Homeland
Boss
Spartacus


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Homeland. It's like 24, only not ridiculous.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Six Feet Under - start to finish, never a bad season.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Maui said:


> Going back in time some, if you have not watched them I would say The West Wing. It is available free if you have Amazon Prime. I recently re-watched the first season and forgot just how damn good it was.


:up: for me too. I've seen all seasons, but my wife hadn't watched before. After we watched all of the episodes of Newsroom I told her she might like West Wing. We're up to episode 14 of season 1 and she's enjoying it and so am I since it's been so long since I've watched them.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

:up::up::up:


jradosh said:


> Six Feet Under - start to finish, never a bad season.


ABSOLUTELY! How could I have forgotten this? One of the best series, EVER!

Sex and the City

I didn't think it would be good and really hesitated, but at only 30 minutes each, they are all very good, funny, witty, and not just for "chicks"!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Lost Girl.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Spartacus: Blood and Sand
Spartacus: God of the Arena

Though released in that order GotA is a prequel to BnS. Watching it first will reveal the ending of BnS but the ending of BnS is no big secret to anyone even vaguely familiar with the Third Serville War.
Don't even bother with Spartacus: Vengeance.

Another vote for Homeland. It really is that good.
Also SoA, Boss, The Shield, Rescue Me, Boardwalk Empire Six Feet Under and The Wire(although it is sadly SD only.)

Unthinkable no one has mentioned any of these yet:
Game of Thrones
Deadwood
Justified
Flashpoint
Fringe
Southland
The Sopranos

Some other good ones:
White Collar
Suits
Falling Skies
Hell on Wheels

Marathoning TV series is a lot of fun with a good series.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

American Horror Story
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Deadwood
Game of Thrones

... in addition to the previouslyt mentioned titles.
BTW, are you two under House Arrest? That's a whole lotta' tv-watchin' to do!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

markp99 said:


> Any votes for Sons of Anarchy, Boardwalk Empire? - only heard the names, no clue if these were any good.


Sons of Anarchy most definitely.

Just ignore any spoilers you heard about the latest episode, and start with episode 1 season 1.

phox


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

You guys are awesome:

Queued Up (based on replies here):
Homeland
Treme
Sons Sons of Anarchy
Game of Thrones
Deadwood
Justified


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Justified.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Justified.


Looked at a preview at their website. Yep, right up my alley! :UP:


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I love threads like this. Homeland and Justified added to the queue.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Only lasted one season, and I was really sorry to see it go, but when you've burned through all of those others, you might give _Terriers_ a shot. I really liked that one.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

The Walking Dead. Season 1 is on Netflix Instant Viewing now and Season 2 will be available on 9/30.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

_Homeland_ is probably the best show on TV right now, especially if you liked 24. (And yes, I watch _Breaking Bad_, so I know of which I speak).

Can't believe no one has mentioned _Friday Night Lights_. No, it's not just about football - it's about life in a small-town that happens to be dominated by football. The first season was among the best of any TV show ever, 3 out of the next 4 seasons were almost as good, and it stuck the landing as well as any show in recent memory. All 5 seasons are available on Netflix.

_Supernatural_ is also quite good, and perpetually under-rated.

_Game of Thrones_ was great (plus, it has boobs).


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Only lasted one season, and I was really sorry to see it go, but when you've burned through all of those others, you might give _Terriers_ a shot. I really liked that one.


Absolutely seconded here. FOX/FX totally screwed the pooch in their handling of this series. It was a real winner.



markp99 said:


> Looked at a preview at their website. Yep, right up my alley! :UP:


Might want to do Deadwood first then. Raylan Givens is like a 21st century reincarnation of Seth Bullock, but with a sense of humor.

Also FX re-airs all it's big shows in their entirety in the weeks leading up to a new season starting so you could catch up on Justified via linear TV if that's an option. Season 4 of Justifed starts January 2013, so the airings of S1-3 should be starting next month, give or take. They usually run 2-3 eps a week on Wednesday nights.

If you're not already, and you become an Ian McShane fan from watching Deadwood then you might like the series Kings too. (single 13 ep season)


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Firefly looks like it's just starting up again on Free Hulu, I watch it at least once a year

All episodes of Kings are on Hulu as well.

I just started Deadwood, first episode was awesome

Just finished the first season of Game of Thrones, amazing.

The Shield was great

Terriers was great

Justified is great

Looking forward to Homeland


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

markp99 said:


> You guys are awesome:
> 
> Queued Up (based on replies here):
> Homeland
> ...


I really wanted to like Treme. I tried three times to make it through the first episode and I just couldn't do it. It was the most boring show I had ever seen. Absolutely nothing happened. JMHO


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Six Feet Under - start to finish, never a bad season.


I really need to go back and watch this a second time. It really was some great television.


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

Homeland for sure.
Newsroom - HBO series
Game of Thrones - of course!
Jericho

I'm sure I'm forgetting someting not yet mentioned. Seems like you've got your plate full already though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Spartacus - Blood and Boobs and Guts


Rome. I watched part of Spartacus on netflix back when I had streaming, but for some reason stopped.. (I think it was one of the very few times I was watching netflix streaming out of the house, killing time..)

But your subtitle made me think of Rome, which I only watched in the past couple of years on DVD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Continuum
The Guild
Hustle
Jonathan Creek
The Legend of Neil
Max Headroom
Murdoch Mysteries
Sherlock

Some of these may not be available by, ah, conventional means.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Rome is great. Also Oz and Brotherhood.

If OP is into war miniseries, both excellent Band of Brothers and The Pacific can be marathoned on a weekend.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

For comedies I'd go with Community and I'm burning through Cougartown now and like it too. Also watched Californication first 3 seasons and given it's a half hour, it was good for my morning commute. Boobs.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Ahh....yes, both Oz and Brotherhood were terrific!!!


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> _Homeland_ Can't believe no one has mentioned _Friday Night Lights_. No, it's not just about football - it's about life in a small-town that happens to be dominated by football. The first season was among the best of any TV show ever, 3 out of the next 4 seasons were almost as good, and it stuck the landing as well as any show in recent memory. All 5 seasons are available on Netflix.


This. I just bought the DVD set of the entire series, and am watching it again from the beginning. I'm only on episode 3 of Season 1, but I'm in love all over again.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Burn Notice


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I burn through the full series run of Veronica Mars about once every year and a half or so.

Also, one of the first things that came to my mind after seeing your list was Terriers, but that's already been mentioned.


----------



## AliaDoh (Apr 23, 2005)

Oz is AMAZING, if you can handle male nudity. (heh heh)


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

DAMAGES.

i think it's been mentioned in this thread, but Damages is outstanding, especially season 1. but i have found all of them entertaining.

just wrapping up season 4(?) with John Goodman and the Highstar story line. :up:


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

:up::up::up:


markymark_ctown said:


> DAMAGES.
> 
> i think it's been mentioned in this thread, but Damages is outstanding, especially season 1. but i have found all of them entertaining.
> 
> just wrapping up season 4(?) with John Goodman and the Highstar story line. :up:


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

After watching the story on David Kohan and Max Mutchnick on CBS Sunday Morning, I've set up a SP for Partners. I adored Michael Urie on Ugly Betty, so we'll see how it goes. YMMV.


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some of the ones that my wife and I watch that haven't already been mentioned. We enjoyed a lot of the same shows that you've been watching.

If you liked 24, I think you'd like Strike Back. Strike Back is in it's second season on Cinemax. It has a lot of action, some sex and nudity, and some (I think) pretty good acting.

If you liked Lost, I'd recommend Fringe. It just started it's last season last Friday.

Shameless, on Showtime, is also pretty good.

My wife really liked The Killing, which had two seasons on AMC. Also on AMC is Hell on Wheels, which is good. She also likes The Borgias. 

Some others that have already mentioned are good too. Boardwalk Empire, Walking Dead, Homeland, Game of Thrones are all good. If you're interested in miniseries, Pillars of the Earth was good too.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

BradJW said:


> I love threads like this. Homeland and Justified added to the queue.


Started Homeland this weekend. Loving it so far (3 episodes in).


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Crow159 said:


> Here are some of the ones that my wife and I watch that haven't already been mentioned. We enjoyed a lot of the same shows that you've been watching.
> 
> If you liked 24, I think you'd like Strike Back. Strike Back is in it's second season on Cinemax. It has a lot of action, some sex and nudity, and some (I think) pretty good acting.
> 
> ...


Where can I find Pillars of the Earth? Hulu plus? Netflix? AmP? I had it all set to record off EncoreHD last week only to find that EncoreHD doesn't exist anymore on my Time Warner tier. Also had a cablecard fiasco that warranted a call to TWC cablecard hotline for a hit on the box.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Pillars is definitely at netflix on DVD/bluray


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

mattack said:


> Pillars is definitely at netflix on DVD/bluray


Thanks much!


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

The Wire
Veronica Mars
The Wire
Shameless
The Wire

Can you tell I like The Wire?


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just learned that the sequel miniseries to Pillars of the Earth, World Without End, will be on the Reelz Network starting October 17th. 

The story takes place in the same setting of Kingsbridge, long after the events of Pillars of the Earth.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

deaklet said:


> The Wire
> Veronica Mars
> The Wire
> Shameless
> ...


THE WIRE
The Newsroom
*THE WIRE*
Treme
*THE WIRE*
Six Feet Under
*THE WIRE*
Game of Thrones


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

...and as predicted the full series re-air of Justified starts next week
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=494009

OMG can't believe I forgot about Shameless.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I really enjoyed last seasons Ringer. It's on Netflix now. Sad it was canceled.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I really liked The Wire. My favorite show of all time.


Is there a way I can watch Game of Thrones for free?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Is there a way I can watch Game of Thrones for free?


Visit a friend who has HBO GO? Check out the DVDs from the library?


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

lambertman said:


> Visit a friend who has HBO GO? Check out the DVDs from the library?


Only season one is available currently on DVD. Season two won't come out till March, which is rather unfortunate. So if you get hooked, you either subscribe to hbo, wait 6 months, or get the video by less savoury means.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

secondclaw said:


> Only season one is available currently on DVD. Season two won't come out till March, which is rather unfortunate. So if you get hooked, you either subscribe to hbo, wait 6 months, or get the video by less savoury means.


Well, I watched S1 on HBO as it aired, got hooked, and then had to wait 9 months. Life is sometimes hard.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Doc Martin http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=instant-video&field-keywords=doc+martin


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks to this thread I am now hooked on Homeland. I am watching season one - can't stop watching. I loved Damian Lewis in Life and am glad that this was available on Amazon now.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

We're caught-up on Homeland. Very good.

I watched 3-4 Sons of Anarchy, but it has not caught me yet. I'll give it a few more eps.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Strike Back is awesome.

I'll start on Homeland later this week.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

Threads like this are awesome.Ihave found so many shows that Imissed.Also

Caprica

Stargatate-sgu


----------



## bnbhoha (Nov 2, 2002)

You seem to have watched shows that I've enjoyed.

-Sons of Anarchy gets better (I was about to give up) 8.5/10
-Homeland is on my list
-Shield was great 9/10
-Supernatural is another one I look forward to every week 8.5/10
-Wire 9.2/10
-Boardwalk empire I gave up after 8 episodes 7/10
-Deadwood is on my watch list. Heard good stuff about it
-Southland surprisingly was/is good 7.75/10
-Justified never heard of it. Will put it on the watch list
-Walking Dead (For sure) 9/10
-Firefly (had to buy it) 9/10
-game of thrones 8.5/10
-Oz (is old school and very good) 8/10
-Stargate (the entire series) 8.25/10
-Doctor Who (you may or may not like this) 8/10
-Highlander the series 8.5/10


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

It's got a stupid name, but The Good Wife is a great show.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

Havent seen homeland.its listed so many times here.i must check it out.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

steverm2 said:


> Havent seen homeland.its listed so many times here.i must check it out.


Season 1 cleaned up at the Emmys a few weeks back. I know that isn't always the best indicator of whether you might like it, but it won Best Drama, actor, and actress...and all deserving. The best part now is you don't have to wait a week for the next episode. 

And let me add to the choir on Justified. Some law enforcement shows depend on the criminal of the week to forward the story. This is about long term relationships and how they change and put you at odds with friends and family.


----------

